# Film Grad School with no film undergrad?



## apex (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I currently attend a university where the closest thing to film I could study (and am studying) is broadcast. It is very TV based and geared toward news-based productions. The school isn't bad and it has a really good reputation for what it does.

Due to financial reasons, I could not go out of state for undergrad, so I had to go to where I am currently attending.  Now I would like to go to grad school for film, but I am worried about this. Here is my are my concerns/questions:

1.  Is it difficult to get an MFA (and really take advantage of the education) without an undergraduate degree in film?

2.  Would it be better to go to a "film school" and do the undergraduate thing all over again as opposed to getting an MFA?  Will I be at a huge disadvantage from film school kids?

3.  I have learned some basic editing, protools, lighting, cameras, and general film studies at my current school, but I am worried about being far behind people who have an actual film education.  

These are my big concerns about grad school.  I really want a solid film education as I know this is a very difficult profession to work in.  Any thoughts from this community would be huge!  

Thanks for taking the time to help me out!

apex


----------



## Melanie (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey apex, your questions are answered all over this board. 

One place to start: http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/54860...101038695#3101038695

Sift through and you'll find everything you want to know. But in short, you're fine. Many film grad students don't have much film experience, and most haven't gone to a film undergrad.


----------



## Suzako (Dec 11, 2008)

There is no prerequisite for an MFA except for having an BA.  In fact, many say getting an undergraduate film degree would usually make an MFA redundant.  It sounds like instead of going straight to film school maybe you should try to get some jobs in the industry since your broadcasting and technical skills would certainly be applicable.  Remember that an MFA does not guarantee a job.


----------



## barbsteele (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't worry about it. Most film programs prefer people with diverse backgrounds. The few exceptions prefer people with actual industry experience (AFI's conservatory is the main one I can think of). My undergrad was in Latin & Greek and I got into USC. All that matters is whether or not you can tell a good story.


----------



## apex (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, they have been very helpful!


----------



## Blakeh (Dec 19, 2008)

Like other people have said, don't worry about it. I attended an in-state university to study photography, art history and French, and so far not having a "film" education has not held me back as far as pursuing an MFA goes. 

There is an advantage to getting a film MFA that I've not seen mentioned too often on these message boards and that's that an MFA is a certified teaching degree; not that I want to be a teacher but it is a nice backup to keep in mind.


----------



## apex (Dec 22, 2008)

I know people say that getting into these schools is weighed heavily by your portfolio, but if you haven't really had any undergrad film work, isn't your portfolio going to be a little weak?

I have a couple of shorts that I have made and some scripts, but what do these programs look for?  

Is being driven and passionate enough to get in?


----------



## ada_23 (Dec 23, 2008)

@apex

True, the strength of your portfolio is a key factor in getting into an MFA program, but your portfolio isn't just comprised of films you've shot. They want to see if you are creative, passionate, all that good stuff -- and you can do it with a photographic essay, concepts for future projects, screenplays, storyboards... all of which are cheaper to create than a short film and are arguably a better indication of your particular talents.

My suggestion: have an idea for where your career is headed creatively. Who are you as an artist? What kind of films do you want to make? What genres? Studio or independent? Paint them a five-year plan -- that doesn't mean you have to stick to it, but it will show that you are thinking big-picture about yourself as a professional.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Dec 24, 2008)

Like ada said, it really is anything creative you've been involved with.  I studied computer science during undergrad; on my portfolio list I covered every program I managed to work on in some creative manner.  It must have worked, since I was accepted to USC.


----------



## Ard23 (Dec 26, 2008)

Having an undergrad degree in film can actually hurt you in getting into a film MFA program. They are looking for interesting people with something to say, and how far along you are in learning the craft is irrelevant. Are you a unique individual with an interesting world view? Will your personality fit the school? Are you driven and motivated enough to succeed in such a tough business? These are questions that admissions people will ponder, as well as your creative potential from any portfolio work you have. But i didn't study film undergrad, and my portfolio was fairly weak, and i still got into several top schools.

AFI is a notable exception, as they expect prior industry experience.


----------

